
Does anyone have a clue to earn the $15 000? HackMyFortress 15 000$ REWARD - chrisdouay
http://hackmyfortress.com/
======
kup0
I got as far as getting the login/password combination for the admin pages and
I tried using those multiple ways, but I am definitely not well-versed enough
to go further. An intrusion attempt is detected each time.

